# Moon flowers available for trade



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!


Since there is no trading forum here, I thought to post my edible moon
flowers for a trade. I'm looking for bee plants, the long blooming summer or early Autumn types.
Let's make a trade if you have the rooted plants, cuttings acceptable or the plants in dormant later on. Annual or perennial doesn't matter.
These are the 5-6" white flowers with a sweet fragrance. Cannot describe the scent 
until you smell it yourself. Much like the expensive perfume that you like to smell it again. Majority of them bloom
at night time or just before the sunset. I've seen my bees on the blooming flowers collecting nectar.
The flower buds are edible too. But you must pick them before they
blossom at the bud stage since the moon flowers are poisonous after they already bloomed. Caution when eating the bloomed flowers.
There should be a recipe on the net to cook up the soups with these yummy flower buds. I already tried them and still
alive today. 
Indeterminate vigorous green climbing vines with big heart shaped leaves all facing the sun. Stunning big 6", 5 petals white flowers sticking out of the vines in the early Autumn time. These will be the already rooted cuttings (100% clean without any soil attached) that you can put them in a pot to plant right away. Or if you have a mild winter environment without the frost then plant them outside next to a trellis or fence for them to climb up. 
Only a few cuttings to trade for now. Can propagate more if there are enough interest for a trade as I have a big tree size of them. Tempt me with what you have available now or later on. Thanks, all!


Large blooming edible (bud) moon flowers:


----------

